# Label HELP!!!



## nae65 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know if anyone can help or not but it's worth a try. I have been working on label set up for 3 days straight. I bought the 1.8x1.8 lip balm labels from Elements. I set everything up, set my marginns, my logo, ingredients, all within the lines of the template. Everything fits right where it is suppose to go (I thought) When I print a test page everything is off or outside the lines nothing is centered even though it shows it is on the computer screen. What am I doing wrong (other than trying to do them myself) ARRRRGGGGGG!!! I am so frustrated with no light at the end of this dark tunnel!!!! Anyone, if you have any ideas please help. Cost is an issue, so having another person do them is out of the question.


----------



## krissy (Aug 11, 2009)

may not be the cheapest way to help but there are label maker thingys at walmart and office supply places. i even saw one that was around $25.


----------



## donniej (Aug 12, 2009)

Avery and Microsoft both have tons of templates for making labels.  You'll have to do some measurements to make sure you find a template that's the right size.

And print on a piece of paper first... then hold the printed-paper against a sheet of labels and hold it up to the light to see if it all lines up properly.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2009)

It could be you need to set your printer to accomodate the thicker label sheets. Your printer is set fo copy paper & may be dropping it slightly to the side when it feeds because it is thicker.

I have never, ever, ever been able to get labels centered. That is why I use full sheets & hand cut each one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

www.avery.com has an online label printer. Maybe your problems have something to do with set-up and you don't have to do that at Avery. See "design and print" online. You can delete all information on the template and put your info, re-size it and you're done.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm like Tabitha, I buy the full sheet labels and cut them myself. I've fiddled WAY too long and have spent way too much money on different pre-cut labels. I prefer to do them on the full sheet kind now, and since I have a paper cutter it really doesn't take that much more time.


----------



## carillon (Aug 13, 2009)

The labels might not to spec which could be why your labels aren't matching up to the template and never will unless you manipulate the template or the placement of your label.


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 23, 2009)

are you trying to print in the correct orientation? i bought some labels and everything looked right in the template, but when i printed it wasn't right, i realized that i needed to rotate my orientation 90 degrees or so....i'm not explaining this very well, but if you get my gist, maybe that is the issue.


----------

